# Minecraft is digging into the Wii U eShop



## Lycan911 (Dec 7, 2015)

I just saw this on NintendoEverything, and I really hope this isn't the "BIG announcement" they said would happen today.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I just saw this on NintendoEverything, and I really hope this isn't the "BIG announcement" they said would happen today.


My boner died after what Square said about splitting up FF7. I'm still hoping Nintendo can be my Viagra!


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 7, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> My boner died after what Square said about splitting up FF7. I'm still hoping Nintendo can be my Viagra!


If they announce Pokemon Z or something Imma scream from happiness lol


----------



## plasma (Dec 7, 2015)

This....cannot be the BIG news they were boasting about..right?
If it is, then there is no more hope for mankind. 

Minecraft, big news, lmao thats funny


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> If they announce Pokemon Z or something Imma scream from happiness lol


I hear ya all the way!


----------



## XDel (Dec 7, 2015)

Pokemon, Minecraft? How about some Metroid News? And not that cheesy poof, modern cartoon variant either!


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

I am lmao thinking of this.

Wait, wait guys... What if, just what if... They announce s Steve amiibo. Humanity is doomed.


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 7, 2015)

XDel said:


> Pokemon, Minecraft? How about some Metroid News? And not that cheesy poof, modern cartoon variant either!


They've been teasing the new Pokemon game for a long time, it would be expected to officially announce it soon.



BurningDesire said:


> I am lmao thinking of this.
> 
> Wait, wait guys... What if, just what if... They announce s Steve amiibo. Humanity is doomed.



DON'T GIVE THEM IDEAS


----------



## koim (Dec 7, 2015)

There's already been slip ups about it and minecraft has been out long enough for even the vita have its own port.
If this is their conception of "big", it's no wonder their last e3 was such a disaster.


----------



## Undi (Dec 7, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I am lmao thinking of this.
> 
> Wait, wait guys... What if, just what if... They announce s Steve amiibo. Humanity is doomed.



NOPE


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 7, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised in Minecraft amiibo since that's what Nintendo seems to be doing these days.

@BurningDesire the image is broken


----------



## _v3 (Dec 7, 2015)

30$ ??? 30$ ??? Are they out of their freakin' mind ???


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 7, 2015)

_v3 said:


> 30$ ??? 30$ ??? Are they out of their freakin' mind ???


Minecraft toys and things are expensive. I have a "Steve?" cardboard head that was like $20 at san diego comic-con.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> I wouldn't be surprised in Minecraft amiibo since that's what Nintendo seems to be doing these days.
> 
> @BurningDesire the image is broken


Odd... I'll find another one. Thanks!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@ihaveamac How is this one?


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

Undi said:


> DOWNLOADABLE CONTENT EVERYWHERE


The city pack is free. That is all I need to be happy!
Edit: I will most likely do a review on this guys


----------



## Undi (Dec 7, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> Minecraft toys and things are expensive. I have a "Steve?" cardboard head that was like $20 at san diego comic-con.



SH*T YOU REALLY BUY THIS ???

God...


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 7, 2015)

Undi said:


> SH*T YOU REALLY BUY THIS ???
> 
> God...


I got it many years ago.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

Next is Minecraft for 3DS please


----------



## Undi (Dec 7, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> I got it many years ago.



It's okay to like a video-game, but buy "Minecraft" things, overpriced, is not a VERY GOOD idea, I think !


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

Undi said:


> It's okay to like a video-game, but buy "Minecraft" things, overpriced, is not a VERY GOOD idea, I think !


I have a sega hard girl action figure. That was a lot of money lol


----------



## Undi (Dec 7, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Next is Minecraft for 3DS please



We have Minecraft on : PC, MAC, XBOX 360, PS3, PSVITA, XBOX ONE, PS4, ANDROID, iOS AND NOW WII U. (And if I forgot one thing feel free to complete)
STOP THAT !


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 7, 2015)

I have Minecraft on PC (Bought), I have Minecraft on X360 (Bought) and i have Minecraft on iOS (Bought)
It's still fun, but putting down another almost $30 is not my intention, especially when it's the tablet/console version.

Mojang should give PC/X360/X1/PS3/PS4 owners a 75% discount! or even better, make it free for Minecraft owners who bought it on whatever PC/Console (not iOS/Android) like they did with people who upgraded to Windows 10, the upgrade is free for existing Minecraft owners for the Windows 10 version.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> I have Minecraft on PC (Bought), I have Minecraft on X360 (Bought) and i have Minecraft on iOS (Bought)
> It's still fun, but putting down another almost $30 is not my intention, especially when it's the tablet/console version.
> 
> Mojang should give PC/X360/X1/PS3/PS4 owners a 75% discount! or even better, make it free for Minecraft owners who bought it on whatever PC/Console (not iOS/Android) like they did with people who upgraded to Windows 10, the upgrade is free for existing Minecraft owners for the Windows 10 version.


Wait... Microsoft own Mojang. Master chief for smash confirmed.


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 7, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Wait... Microsoft own Mojang. Master chief for smash confirmed.


You should seriously stop giving them ideas.


----------



## Mylink5 (Dec 7, 2015)

Wait, was this the big announcement?


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> You should seriously stop giving them ideas.


;(


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 7, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Wait... Microsoft own Mojang. Master chief for smash confirmed.


It's a a start! You wait, soon we see MasterChief's HALO on Wii-U and as Amiibo!


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

Mylink5 said:


> Wait, was this the big announcement?


I do not know yet. I think there is a 90% change.


----------



## Mylink5 (Dec 7, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I do not know yet. I think there is a 90% change.


Aw God, I hope it's not  Please keep us updated


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

Mylink5 said:


> Aw God, I hope it's not


Now at this point id be happy if they just said the new account system will be available by the end of the year.


----------



## Mylink5 (Dec 7, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Now at this point id be happy if they just said the new account system will be available by the end of the year.


Well, that's a lot better and more interesting... Minecraft is already out everywhere, so I guess anyone who wants to play it, already owns it on one platform or another. It's a nice addition to WiiU but I wouldn't consider it as something "big"


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

Mylink5 said:


> Well, that's a lot better and more interesting... Minecraft is already out everywhere, so I guess anyone who wants to play it, already owns it on one platform or another. It's a nice addition to WiiU but I wouldn't consider it as something "big"


We know Baker is a indie fan so maaayybee this was it. Crossing fingers it wasn't but still pretty neat!


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 7, 2015)

This can't be the 'big announcement', surely? As announcements go this is about as revolutionary as all Nintendo employees announcing that they need air to live. God, my day started to great. Now we have this crap as the 'big announcement' and Square Enix being slammed down by greedy corporate whores like everyone else. So far the only thing the day has done right is give me a stronger connection to Garfield, 'cause I can totally see why he hates Mondays.


----------



## Mylink5 (Dec 7, 2015)

Our hopes can live until midnight! (I guess...)


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

Second time on front page! Yaye me!


----------



## Undi (Dec 7, 2015)

No.

And Minecraft is everywhere now, I hate you, Nintendo !


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 7, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Second time on front page! Yaye me!


with that, "Eshop" should become "eShop" 

let's assume this was the big announcement. if it was labeled something other than "big announcement", people would probably be more excited.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 7, 2015)

I am kind of interested in this, if they can integrate the touch screen properly into the game. Otherwise, I will just stick to the PC version.


----------



## Chary (Dec 7, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Next is Minecraft for 3DS please


Don't know if that'd go over well, the Vita seems like it handles the game just barely enough. Perhaps if they wanted to make it N3DS exclusive, and optimized it really well, but I don't see it happening. 

If this was Nintendo's announcement they teased, it's a bit underwhelming. I wouldn't be surprised, though. Minecraft is already on nearly every platform to ever exist, but I guess it'll be nice for those who exclusively game on Nintendo?


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 7, 2015)

Chary said:


> Don't know if that'd go over well, the Vita seems like it handles the game just barely enough. Perhaps if they wanted to make it N3DS exclusive, and optimized it really well, but I don't see it happening.


there was a comment on reddit by someone from Mojang, who said Minecraft wouldn't work on 3DS (old or new). I need to go find it though.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Minecraft/...wii_u_edition_rated_by_pegi/cwxn46p?context=1


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> with that, "Eshop" should become "eShop"
> 
> let's assume this was the big announcement. if it was labeled something other than "big announcement", people would probably be more excited.


I always capitalize the E. It looks cooler (tbh I thought that is how it was done as well) What do you mean by the second part?


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 7, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> What do you mean by the second part?


if this wasn't called a big announcement, or just happened out of nowhere, more people would be happy.


----------



## Hyperstar96 (Dec 7, 2015)

This should have happened two years ago, at the same price as every other system. Let's hope this wasn't the big news, but it looks like it was.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> if this wasn't called a big announcement, or just happened out of nowhere, more people would be happy.


Oh I see. Well we do not know if this is the big announcement yet. We know multiple titles are going under maintenance. It could very well be the account system.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 7, 2015)

Well, thats pretty cool. Gotta enjoy that Minecraft, though I have no idea what version its on. Might get it on release but that price tag of $29.99 is kinda off putting.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

MajinCubyan said:


> Well, thats pretty cool. Gotta enjoy that Minecraft, though I have no idea what version its on. Might get it on release but that price tag of $29.99 is kinda off putting.


I hope it will be updated to the latest Xbox one and PS4. God that redstone wait was killing me.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 7, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I hope it will be updated to the latest Xbox one and PS4. God that redstone wait was killing me.


no reason why it wouldn't be up to date with the other console versions. come on, the Wii U isn't that weak.


----------



## Hyperstar96 (Dec 7, 2015)

On a more optimistic note, this has to be because Notch left. He hated the Wii U and I'm sure Mojang started planning a Wii U version the moment he left.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> no reason why it wouldn't be up to date with the other console versions. come on, the Wii U isn't that weak.


Just look at Xenoblade X


----------



## TheCasketMan (Dec 7, 2015)

Thank you Microsoft


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 7, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Just look at Xenoblade X


we can only hope it's not a shitty port.

apparently The Binding of Isaac: Afterbirth is not performing well on 3DS, Vita, or Wii U. that last one makes no sense.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 7, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Wait... Microsoft own Mojang. Master chief for smash confirmed.





Spoiler









:runs:


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daddy Ramsy for smash please

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ihaveamac said:


> we can only hope it's not a shitty port.
> 
> apparently The Binding of Isaac: Afterbirth is not performing well on 3DS, Vita, or Wii U. that last one makes no sense.


Odd. I know this is way off topic but I am still salty about the cancellation of projects cars


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 7, 2015)

I cant believe this game is still selling. How many of you have bought this game twice?


----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 7, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I hope it will be updated to the latest Xbox one and PS4. God that redstone wait was killing me.


Hopefully, last time I had played on console there was no redstone, which is one of my favorite things about the PC version.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

MajinCubyan said:


> Hopefully, last time I had played on console there was no redstone, which is one of my favorite things about the PC version.


Building the automatic tree farms really helped with wood mining

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bortz said:


> I cant believe this game is still selling. How many of you have bought this game twice?


PC and Xbox one. I will be buying Wii U version for a review


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 7, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I cant believe this game is still selling. How many of you have bought this game twice?


_raises hand in shame
_
I have the PC and iOS versions. I used to play the 360 one when it first came out but I never touched it again.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 7, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd actually love to see Ramsey in Smash. He could have a frying pan fight with Peach, and swear whenever he eats a food item.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 7, 2015)

I guess I just dont get it. I played it on my PC back in 2011 before the actual release of 1.0 or something, I guess the game was in beta for yeeeaarrssss, and since then, every console I've owned, people have tried to get me to buy it again and play it. I guess I dont really care for MC all that much, but I do think its a sweet idea. And I'm a goddam hypocrite because I'll buy Dragon Quest Builders should it come stateside. 

So why by it on the WiiU? Just because you can play with your WiiU buddies?


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 7, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I guess I just dont get it. I played it on my PC back in 2011 before the actual release of 1.0 or something, I guess the game was in beta for yeeeaarrssss, and since then, every console I've owned, people have tried to get me to buy it again and play it. I guess I dont really care for MC all that much, but I do think its a sweet idea. And I'm a goddam hypocrite because I'll buy Dragon Quest Builders should it come stateside.
> 
> So why by it on the WiiU? Just because you can play with your WiiU buddies?


it has online support with up to 8 players. I saw this in the mojang post before it disappeared(?).

maybe Off-TV play counts?


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 7, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I cant believe this game is still selling. How many of you have bought this game twice?



i dont play the thing , but i have bought two pc accounts for the kids , and a ps3 version / upgraded it for free to ps4 ...   

It was almost the perfect game for the wiiu pad , if only it was a few yrs ago... i cant see me wanting to buy it again for the kids.   depends on the pressure they put me under...  it needs have some cool use of the gamepad surely.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 7, 2015)

pwsincd said:


> i dont play the thing , but i have bought two pc accounts for the kids , and a ps3 version / upgraded it for free to ps4 ...
> 
> It was almost the perfect game for the wiiu pad , if only it was a few yrs ago... i cant see me wanting to buy it again for the kids.   depends on the pressure they put me under...  it needs have some cool use of the gamepad surely.


Oh I didnt even think about how useful the gamepad would be for a game like this. Ok, that would basically make it worth it.


----------



## loco365 (Dec 7, 2015)

Honestly I don't see why this didn't happen sooner. The Wii U controller layout would make this absolutely perfect. I wonder if a 3DS counterpart is also in development then...


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 7, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> Honestly I don't see why this didn't happen sooner. The Wii U controller layout would make this absolutely perfect. I wonder if a 3DS counterpart is also in development then...


probably not happening.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Minecraft/...wii_u_edition_rated_by_pegi/cwxn46p?context=1


> No. At least not for the current MCPE with infinite worlds, Redstone etc. We could make a barebones version that looks more like MCPE 0.8, but I don't know if it would be worth it as it would come out as the worst version with no chance of improving... doesn't feel fair to sell it only on the name.
> MCPE is well optimized, but AFAIK the New 3DS is less powerful than a PSVita, where MCPE barely runs these days.


----------



## anhminh (Dec 7, 2015)

If this is "The big news" then I'm more than disappointed.

this is just another Minecraft port, there is nothing "news" about this.

Give back my hyper.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

How come all my threads suck so bad they have to get a overhaul. Someone teach me the correct way


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2015)

No thanks. Minecraft made its time. it's too late.

Back at WiiU release, that would have been nice.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> No thanks. Minecraft made its time. it's too late.
> 
> Back at WiiU release, that would have been nice.


if they make it use the gamepad in an impressive way somehow, then it'd probably be worth buying. Minecraft is still selling for some reason.


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 7, 2015)

They should have included the Star Wars Skins and an UnderTale skin for free!


----------



## CeeDee (Dec 7, 2015)

It costs more than the PC version. Really? I'll probably still buy it anyways.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2015)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> It costs more than the PC version. Really? I'll probably still buy it anyways.


What do you expect from Nintendo? If they know that something will sell, they'll make it expensive (I'm looking at you Splatoon).


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 7, 2015)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> It costs more than the PC version. Really? I'll probably still buy it anyways.



Minecraft: Xbox 360 Edition - $19.99
Minecraft: Xbox One Edition - $19.99
Minecraft: PlayStation 3 Edition - $19.99
Minecraft: PlayStation 4 Edition - $19.99
Minecraft (PC) - $26.95
I did not include Vita or other mobile editions since they're different.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> What do you expect from Nintendo? If they know that something will sell, they'll make it expensive (I'm looking at you Splatoon).


Well, isn't Splatoon pretty cheap? Here in Europe, the recommended price is 40 euros, which is less than 3DS games like MM3D or SSB...

(and I got the game + Inkling squid amiibo bundle for 35 euros on amazon    )


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Well, isn't Splatoon pretty cheap? Here in Europe, the recommended price is 40 euros, which is less than 3DS games like MM3D or SSB...
> 
> (and I got the game + Inkling squid amiibo bundle for 35 euros on amazon    )


Here in Canada, I hoped for a price drop, something that never happened. I bought it 69,99 CAD, plus Taxes. I ended paying $80 for this game.


----------



## SLiV3R (Dec 7, 2015)

Is it true? Is THIS the BIG announcement? BAAAAAHHHH


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2015)

SLiV3R said:


> Is it true? Is THIS the BIG announcement? BAAAAAHHHH


I hope it's not.

Except for children, they love Minecraft way too much.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Except for children, they love Minecraft way too much.


and this is partially the reason *Microsoft* is bringing Minecraft to a *Nintendo* console.

in the industry this could be counted as big news: a company bringing a game to a competitor's console.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> and this is partially the reason *Microsoft* is bringing Minecraft to a *Nintendo* console.
> 
> in the industry this could be counted as big news: a company bringing a game to a competitor's console.


Good point here. I almost forgot that's Microsoft game now.


----------



## Clanver (Dec 7, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> Minecraft: Xbox 360 Edition - $19.99
> Minecraft: Xbox One Edition - $19.99
> Minecraft: PlayStation 3 Edition - $19.99
> Minecraft: PlayStation 4 Edition - $19.99
> ...



The vita version is actually the same as the Ps3 Version (and 360?) . . 
World size of (somewhat above 800x800).

The ps4 Versions and xbox one versions are  multiple times bigger while the mobile versions actually now have an infinite map size.

Now what will this version have . .Considering the specs, my guess would be the same as ps3,360 and vita version~


----------



## wangtang32000 (Dec 7, 2015)

this better not be that BIG news. seriously. if anything i much rather hear the smash bros ballots than some old game that everyone has on pc and xbox..


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 7, 2015)

wangtang32000 said:


> this better not be that BIG news. seriously. if anything i much rather hear the smash bros ballots than some old game that everyone has on pc and xbox..


Well, even if that would be great to FINALLY have the Smash ballot's results, it wouldn't be "big news" in my opinion


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I am lmao thinking of this.
> 
> Wait, wait guys... What if, just what if... They announce s Steve amiibo. Humanity is doomed.


Well, my sister would be happy if they made one.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 7, 2015)

Please tell me this wasn't the "big" announcement...


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Well, my sister would be happy if they made one.


The one person that would. lol


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Please tell me this wasn't the "big" announcement...


We still do not know. It hasn't been confirmed as it.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 7, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> We still do not know. It hasn't been confirmed as it.


Good.

P.S. Minecraft's been out for ages and if anyone wanted to play it, then they would have done so already and $30 really? Great pricing!


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Good.
> 
> P.S. Minecraft's been out for ages and if anyone wanted to play it, then they would have done so already and $30 really? Great pricing!


Isn't $19.99 For everything else. Must be for the *cough* free *cough* texture packs which are normally $1.99 so it would make sense. They are not really free huh


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 7, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> We still do not know. It hasn't been confirmed as it.


Well, I'm starting to lose hope... nintendo.com homepage has been updated, and I don't think they'll update it again today


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Well, I'm starting to lose hope... nintendo.com homepage has been updated, and I don't think they'll do it a second time


I am crying


----------



## heartgold (Dec 7, 2015)

The so called big news.

There was really no need to expect anything to blow your mind, since it was coming from a Nintendo rep that works with indies and not higher up the chain.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 7, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Isn't $19.99 For everything else. Must be for the *cough* free *cough* texture packs which are normally $1.99 so it would make sense. They are not really free huh


Point is the game's already available on plenty of other devices (they're only missing out on Etch a Sketch) so with or without texture packs the base game is still the same. And this isn't "big" news if it were really that "big" announcement. It's just Minecraft on another platform.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> seriously fuck all you haters, am I the only one who finds this big news?


Yes. Yes you are. Read a few posts above.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> seriously fuck all you haters, am I the only one who finds this big news?


I guess it's big news if you've been waiting for Minecraft on Wii U, but not really for people like me who already have Minecraft PS3 edition or something


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 7, 2015)

For what it's worth I left a post on Nintendo of Europe's Twitter feed telling them this doesn't constitute 'big news'. I forget the exact wording of said tweet but the phrase 'shit or get off the pot' was featured.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 7, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> I guess it's because I only play Mario, Zelda, Pokemon, and Minecraft.
> Is anyone else with me


To be excited about this then one would also be hyped to know Telltale's Walking Dead S1 + S2 are going to be on Wii U but it's nothing new, amazing or wowish. That is, unless you're someone who never played Minecraft/TWD.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 7, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> seriously fuck all you haters, am I the only one who finds this big news?


Well, this would be "big news" if:
1) It would have been out a few years ago. Seriously, if it came out in mid 2013, I would have bought, because Minecraft was still "great" back then. Not that it is not now, but I bought the iOS version when it came out (the good old time when only 3 blocks were available <3 ), and the PC version shortly after that. Now, it's been like 3-4 years or so, and I grew tired of it. And apparently, I'm not the only one.
2) It's *really* expensive for what it is. I mean, the PC version is 20$, and the mobile one 5$ (if I recall correctly), so I definitely won't pay 30$ for a console version, while the PC version is probably better and cheaper. And with 30$, you can buy SM3DW or Splatoon used, which are more worth the price imo.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Well, this would be "big news" if:
> 1) It would have been out a few years ago. Seriously, if it came out in mid 2013, I would have bought, because Minecraft was still "great" back then. Not that it is not now, but I bought the iOS version when it came out (the good old time when only 3 blocks were available <3 ), and the PC version shortly after that. Now, it's been like 3-4 years or so, and I grew tired of it. And apparently, I'm not the only one.
> 2) It's *really* expensive for what it is. I mean, the PC version is 20$, and the mobile one 5$ (if I recall correctly), so I definitely won't pay 30$ for a console version, while the PC version is probably better and cheaper. And with 30$, you can buy SM3DW or Splatoon used, which are more worth the price imo.


I think I remember the iOS version being $0.99?


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 7, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I think I remember the iOS version being $0.99?


Wow, when I bought it it was 5.49 euros 
Guess they lowered the price...


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Dec 7, 2015)

This would be great... if it hadn't been released on everything else beforehand a long time ago.


----------



## Wellington2k (Dec 7, 2015)

Am I the only here that sees this a good thing?
I haven't played Minecraft in years, and I don't plan on buying this, but is this really a problem?

And as far as this "big announcement" goes, haven't you learned to never be excited about anything in this world anymore?
You'll only get disappointed. Hype is lie. Join me.


----------



## Father Crilly (Dec 7, 2015)

I own an Xbox One, a PS4, an Xbox 360, a PS3 and a PC.

Nintendo thinks that Minecraft will entice me to buy their console?

Nintendo, **** off.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2015)

Father Crilly said:


> I own an Xbox One, a PS4, an Xbox 360, a PS3 and a PC.
> 
> Nintendo thinks that Minecraft will entice me to buy their console?
> 
> Nintendo, **** off.


Eh, I don't think that was really the point of this.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 7, 2015)

II already have a ps3 and could buy that version but I might get this version. Also what's wrong with it now being on Wiiu? That's not a bad thing!


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 7, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> II already have a ps3 and could buy that version but I might get this version. Also what's wrong with it now being on Wiiu? That's not a bad thing!


I think people were just expecting something bigger/more important/etc.

like I've said a few times, if this wasn't labeled a big announcement, then more people would be excited.

and we still don't know if this is "the big announcement". only time will tell.


----------



## Seriel (Dec 7, 2015)

#STEVE4SMASH
I'm joking of course.
This was.... "big" ?
I.. can';t take it anymore..
*shoots himself*


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 7, 2015)

Jackus said:


> #STEVE4SMASH
> I'm joking of course.
> This was.... "big" ?
> I.. can';t take it anymore..
> *shoots himself*



Well, we even got Cloud, which is from a game that was never released on any Nintendo console afaik, so I wouldn't even be surprised if Steve were in.

I wouldn't be surprised, but I would surely be crying.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 7, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Well, we even got Cloud, which is from a game that was never released on any Nintendo console afaik, so I wouldn't even be surprised if Steve were in.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised, but I would surely be crying.


Cloud was on the gba in kingdom hearts chains of memories tho


----------



## mightymuffy (Dec 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Yes. Yes you are. Read a few posts above.


Whoa whoa whoa there, this IS big news for Minecraft fans. Also: quoted from Eurogamer

"Intriguingly, Nintendo has said it is working with Mojang on special theme packs - presumably Nintendo skins and themes for the game. More will be revealed at a later date" - Link (hah, see what I did there?)

Now hasn't the PlayStation versions recently got a Little Big Planet mash up pack? Whilst I personally think the Skyrim Mash up pack being available for the Wii U version is hilarious, I really enjoy that pack on my Xbox version - Skyrim has such awesome music....... *The Legend of Zelda* would fit perfectly, for exactly the same reason


----------



## MrJason005 (Dec 7, 2015)

Witness Tatsumi Kimishima BUISNESS TACTICS


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 7, 2015)

While some people in this thread had their expectations way to high for a random announcement and are being jaded, I'm sure this made a lot of Minecraft fans happy. I can totally see a Minecraft Amiibo coming.  I mean,  something else can be announced later, but I doubt it.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> THANK YOU I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE. Go eat shit everyone who was butthurt cause it wasnt a new metroid or whatever.


Well, to be fair, it's not another mario game lol.


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 7, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> Uh-oh, looks like you just MADE ME FUCKING ANGRY!
> YOU DO REALIZE I ONLY PLAY MARIO, ZELDA, AND POKEMON, RIGHT? I WOULD HAVE BEEN EXCITED IF IT WAS A NEW MARIO UNLIKE ALL OF YOU. is ANYONE with me


If I hadn't seen you react like a complete retard on just about every thread I've ever seen you on I would think you were just a troll.


----------



## MrJason005 (Dec 7, 2015)

If you're tired of Minecraft mod it
I can't play vanilla for the life of me, it's just one idea after the other being ripped from the mods


----------



## CeeDee (Dec 7, 2015)

It wasn't Smash or Zelda U or NX and now everyone is disappointed because one of the best indie games is coming to the Wii U, hinted at by a Nintendo employee who mostly does indie things? What, did everyone expect Shovel Knight in Smash? 



Kelton2 said:


> Uh-oh, looks like you just MADE ME FUCKING ANGRY!
> YOU DO REALIZE I ONLY PLAY MARIO, ZELDA, AND POKEMON, RIGHT? I WOULD HAVE BEEN EXCITED IF IT WAS A NEW MARIO UNLIKE ALL OF YOU. is ANYONE with me


I would be fine with a new Mario, actually. But I'd still prefer slopes for Mario Maker.


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 7, 2015)

The one person who said it was a big deal is the guy that's big in the Indie scene. Of course minecraft hitting would be a huge deal from his perspective.

Nintendo announces the big things on their nintendo directs. This was only going to be as big as didn't warrant a nintendo direct. Could still be something awesome not yet announced, but I suspect this is it.

Also:


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 7, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> THANK YOU I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE. Go eat shit everyone who was butthurt cause it wasnt a new metroid or whatever.


You seem to be the one who's angry at others for not being as happy as you are.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> that's not what I'm mad about what I'm mad about is that everyone is hating on me because I'm happy about it and because of my apparently bad tastes in gaming


Not really. I'm a nintendo fan as well.

His point is about your immature attitude.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2015)

Typical Nintendo forcing us to buy games we all already own!


----------



## CeeDee (Dec 7, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> Typical Nintendo forcing us to buy games we all already own!


Are you really "forced" to buy it just because it's on Wii U and will inevitably have Mario and Zelda skin packs?


----------



## mr. fancypants (Dec 7, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> I didn't have this "immature attitude" initially only once people started getting mad at me.



your avatar says otherwise...


----------



## MrJason005 (Dec 7, 2015)

mr. fancypants said:


> your avatar says otherwise...


Not enough evidence


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 7, 2015)

Minecraft is so old. If this is their " Big announcement. " I'm'a be pissed. I cannot take this seriously from Nintendo. What would make me more hyped: " Terraria confirmed release date. " That's big news. Silly little overrated block mining piece of--- never mind... Anyways, Nintendo, don't disappoint us... We're counting on you! DX


----------



## mr. fancypants (Dec 7, 2015)

maybeee...

Maybe the're going to launch another Professor Layton serie. That Would be BIG.(please, let me dream, becuz i know that it simply aint gonna happen)


----------



## MrJason005 (Dec 7, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> Minecraft is so old. If this is their " Big announcement. " I'm'a be pissed. I cannot take this seriously from Nintendo. What would make me more hyped: " Terraria confirmed release date. " That's big news. Silly little overrated block mining piece of--- never mind... Anyways, Nintendo, don't disappoint us... We're counting on you! DX


It's not a bad game really
You just need to find the right people to play it with

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mr. fancypants said:


> maybeee...
> 
> Maybe the're going to launch another Professor Layton serie. That Would be BIG.(please, let me dream, becuz i know that it simply aint gonna happen)


Nope!
Professor Layton is my favourite gaming franchise ever, and unfortunantly there are only 6 instalments. 
I think it's for the better as it makes sure it won't be milked.
What I'm hoping is a remake of Curious Village with everything they learned in the last 5 games. Curious Village hasn't aged very well :|


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 7, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> It's not a bad game really
> You just need to find the right people to play it with


It's way too overpriced for that silly little game. Get armor, get weapons, go to the Nether, bla bla. They want me to pay $55 for that bullcrap. Ha-- no. $20? Oky, yes, I'll pay it. But lmao I'm not handing over that much on such a little game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 7, 2015)

XDel said:


> Pokemon, Minecraft? How about some Metroid News? And not that cheesy poof, modern cartoon variant either!


Preach it, brother. Metroid Prime 4 or Wii U = Dead System, in my eyes.


----------



## mr. fancypants (Dec 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Well, to be fair, it's not another mario game lol.


how about a MC maker...

and about the Nether... were are the people from the Netherlands?


----------



## MrJason005 (Dec 7, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> It's way too overpriced for that silly little game. Get armor, get weapons, go to the Nether, bla bla. They want me to pay $55 for that bullcrap. Ha-- no. $20? Oky, yes, I'll pay it. But lmao I'm not handing over that much on such a little game.


Little?
Mod it and come back after that :-)
The magic of minecraft is its modding community, Have you seen direwolf, pahimar, azanor, soaryn, dan200, *eloraam*, lexos? Brilliant people!
The technic and magic mods are endless! I haven't touched Vanilla and it's like a brand new game!


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 7, 2015)

I wonder if Shovel Knight will work with Minecraft.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 7, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Little?
> Mod it and come back after that :-)
> The magic of minecraft is its modding community, Have you seen direwolf, pahimar, azanor, soaryn, dan200, *eloraam*, lexos? Brilliant people!


That's the thing. If I need to modify a game just to make it good, I'm not dishing out money for it. You don't understand my financial status.


----------



## mr. fancypants (Dec 7, 2015)

please delete


----------



## MrJason005 (Dec 7, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> That's the thing. If I need to modify a game just to make it good, I'm not dishing out money for it. You don't understand my financial status.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 7, 2015)

mr. fancypants said:


> your from canada...


What's your point?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MrJason005 said:


>



I'm at my school. Whatever picture is there is blocked by the servers here.


----------



## mr. fancypants (Dec 7, 2015)

most people from canada are fairly rich...


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 7, 2015)

mr. fancypants said:


> most people from canada are fairly rich...


Go to my profile, look at my intro, message me if needed.


----------



## Blue (Dec 7, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> Minecraft toys and things are expensive. I have a "Steveholy ?" cardboard head that was like $20 at san diego comic-con.


Dat holy 3DS tho, don't drop it


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 7, 2015)

Aqib Ali said:


> Dat holy 3DS tho, don't drop it


I didn't put in that "holy", also the 3DS is perfectly fine


----------



## Blue (Dec 7, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> I didn't put in that "holy", also the 3DS is perfectly fine


Humanity is saved


----------



## mr. fancypants (Dec 7, 2015)

Aqib Ali said:


> Dat holy 3DS tho, don't drop it


about dropping it... I dropped it literally. Fro the stairs, but it is still working


----------



## CeeDee (Dec 7, 2015)

mr. fancypants said:


> your avatar says otherwise...



Because all My Little Pony fans are either immature kids or immature neckbeards.  

Stop stereotyping. Not all fans of _x _series are dumbasses. (_x _is nearly anything with a fandom)


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2015)

mr. fancypants said:


> most people from canada are fairly rich...


Not really. Lol.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 7, 2015)

Lol I wonder if SSB will get any Minecraft representation. 

https://www.change.org/p/nintendo-p...twitter&utm_campaign=share_twitter_responsive


----------



## T_Gaming (Dec 7, 2015)

Why can't there be a Minecraft 3D? It would be perfect with 3D graphics. I don't even care if it's New 3DS only. I'm gonna buy it!


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 7, 2015)

No 3DS support


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 7, 2015)

T_Gaming said:


> Why can't there be a Minecraft 3D? It would be perfect with 3D graphics. I don't even care if it's New 3DS only. I'm gonna buy it!





Cherry Pie said:


> No 3DS support


https://www.reddit.com/r/Minecraft/...wii_u_edition_rated_by_pegi/cwxn46p?context=1


> No. At least not for the current MCPE with infinite worlds, Redstone etc. We could make a barebones version that looks more like MCPE 0.8, but I don't know if it would be worth it as it would come out as the worst version with no chance of improving... doesn't feel fair to sell it only on the name.
> MCPE is well optimized, but AFAIK the New 3DS is less powerful than a PSVita, where MCPE barely runs these days.


----------



## T_Gaming (Dec 7, 2015)

Dang, that's a shame... 

But I still look forward to the USA release of Terraria on the 3DS!


----------



## Sychophantom (Dec 7, 2015)

So we get packs for games that will never appear on the system? Great.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Dec 8, 2015)

Had this of happened in 2012, I'd have died of hype... But seeing as I have grown to despise the game, I honestly don't care too much about seeing it on Wii U. All I can say is "Cool, I don't give a shit. I'm too busy with other games..."


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 8, 2015)

*Realizes that this is Nintendo's "big" announcement* 

*Wipes tears of anguish*


----------



## chrisman02 (Dec 8, 2015)

Used to love Minecraft.  Remember when it first came out and GBATemp had Tempcraft.  I built a massive ship, and a large dungeon where people would fall to bedrock and have to navigate through the labyrinth to reach the end.

Man, those were the days.  I haven't been here in 4+ years, is Tempcraft still a thing?


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Dec 8, 2015)

Also, I'm curious as to what version this will be based on. Will it be based on the PS3/360 version or will it be based on the PS4/XB1 version?


----------



## mashers (Dec 8, 2015)

I don't understand the negativity in this thread. What could possibly be bad about Minecraft being ported to the Wii U?

Don't like Minecraft?
Don't buy it!

Already have it on (an)other platform(s)?
Don't buy it!

Too expensive?
Don't buy it!

Like Minecraft and don't mind paying a measly $10 more than the price on other platforms?
Buy it!

I believe that should cover the options.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 8, 2015)

mashers said:


> I don't understand the negativity in this thread. What could possibly be bad about Minecraft being ported to the Wii U?
> 
> Don't like Minecraft?
> Don't buy it!
> ...


I think most of the negativity comes from overhyping the "big announcement".

consider who said there was going to be a big announcement: Damon Baker, who "works with indies" at Nintendo to put it simply.

Minecraft on Wii U is "big" for two reasons:

it's _Microsoft_ putting their game on a competing console, _Nintendo's_ Wii U.
one of the most popular "indie" games (I know Mojang isn't really indie at this point) is now on Wii U after several years.
most people, however, thought it was going to be a major announcement by Nintendo, such as Nintendo Account, the successor to Club Nintendo, or NX information. as a result people are upset.

as for the cost, all of the other console versions are $19.99 while the PC version is $26.95. paying more for an inferior version to the PC doesn't appeal to a lot of people.


----------



## mashers (Dec 8, 2015)

What constitutes a 'big announcement' is surely subjective. A new Pokemon game wouldn't be a big announcement to me as I don't play Pokemon games, but it would be a big announcement for somebody who like Pokemon. A new Donkey Kong Country game would be a big announcement for me because I love Donkey Kong Country games.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 8, 2015)

mashers said:


> What constitutes a 'big announcement' is surely subjective. A new Pokemon game wouldn't be a big announcement to me as I don't play Pokemon games, but it would be a big announcement for somebody who like Pokemon. A new Donkey Kong Country game would be a big announcement for me because I love Donkey Kong Country games.


the point is most people though it was a big announcement from Nintendo about Nintendo Account or something, not another game that most people already knew was coming to the console. Minecraft for Wii U is certainly _not a bad thing_, but overhyping got people upset when they didn't get what they expected.

what constitutes a "big announcement" definitely is subjective; however, even those who liked Minecraft were initially disappointed because of this.


----------



## mashers (Dec 8, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> people [got] upset when they didn't get what they expected.


This sums up most people I have encountered in most areas of life. I think people tend to expect the wrong things.


----------



## nintendarium (Dec 8, 2015)

mashers said:


> I don't understand the negativity in this thread. What could possibly be bad about Minecraft being ported to the Wii U?
> 
> Don't like Minecraft?
> Don't buy it!
> ...




major criticism on this decision is that any company aims at profit..and ok...but any customer is free to support or not a company that behave this way.
for companies i mean all of them : Notch as indie / mojang / microsoft / Nintendo

we will never know which interests caused this delay 
mojang itself said that they started talking to microsoft in 2012, notch himself posted on twitter in 2012 the price then microsoft eventually paid for the company ... really not a case...

you are looking at the game itself as the problem, and it's not a problem, but what it's surrounding this porting is making people suspisious about this timing...why give them money for such a late porting? 
all these companies deserve money on how they managed the thing?
in you honest opinion do you think is worth supporting such behave?
or maybe they could have managed better the whole thing?
supporting them is asking them to behave the same way next time ... 
for me and many people this is enough to say "no"...
and that is not anyway a loss for us since as you said the game is present on many platforms ... so ...


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 8, 2015)

mashers said:


> This sums up most people I have encountered in most areas of life. I think people tend to expect the wrong things.





nintendarium said:


> major criticism on this decision is that any company aims at profit..and ok...but any customer is free to support or not a company that behave this way.
> for companies i mean all of them : Notch as indie / mojang / microsoft / Nintendo
> 
> we will never know which interests caused this delay
> ...


here, just consider this:

if it was Nintendo president Tatsumi Kimishima, or Reggie Fils-Aimé, who said a big announcement was happening and we got Minecraft out of it, people would be reasonably outraged, because we'd all think it was Nintendo Account/the successor to Club Nintendo/etc etc, coming from their position.
since it was Damon Baker who works with indies, Minecraft is a reasonable thing to come out of it. I can't blame most people for being upset though, since most of them were never told this.


----------



## nintendarium (Dec 8, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> here, just consider this:
> 
> since it was Damon Baker who works with indies, Minecraft is a reasonable thing to come out of it. I can't blame most people for being upset though, since most of them were never told this.



last time a Nintendo employee spoke without permission of things inside the company was fired ... that happened just few months ago...
Surely this guy is putting his face but words are from Reggie ...

again
pegi was discovered, direct happened and no words
Why ?
"too late is second name of wiiu"


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 8, 2015)

nintendarium said:


> last time a Nintendo employee spoke without permission of things inside the company was fired ... that happened just few months ago...
> Surely this guy is putting his face but words are from Reggie ...
> 
> again
> ...


I don't think this is someone leaking information, this is his job. he never spoke as if he was the president of Nintendo, but again, most people don't know it was him who said it.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 8, 2015)

So no mojang account for Minecraft on Wii u? Welp, not worth $29 imo, I'd rather PC with mods.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Dec 8, 2015)

Yes YES YES!!! About time! The second it comes out, i'm buying it!


----------



## Xuman (Dec 8, 2015)

I have a wife, brother and niece so getting this for the local coop is fine.

Personally, I think its good to have for the variety (and ninty love) but if it were just for me, I have no need.

Besides, xenoblade is the only game im playing for a long time


----------



## djalmafreestyler (Dec 8, 2015)

big shit surprise :@, and I was waiting something....


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Dec 8, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Next is Minecraft for 3DS please


I would actually buy that simply because of the portability. No chance in hell I'm buying it for the Wii U. Any PC from 2005 or past can run it, so you get the advantage of a cheaper price, mods, more people will play it, no capture card needed to record it, and any other advantages pc gaming gives you.


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 9, 2015)

Welp, if this wasn't underwhelming enough already this port wont even be using the gamepad, which was the only thing that might make this redeemable.


----------



## loco365 (Dec 10, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> Welp, if this wasn't underwhelming enough already this port wont even be using the gamepad, which was the only thing that might make this redeemable.


Um, yes it will. It supports off-TV mode, so it has to support the gamepad no matter what.

Also I hope that Mojang will make it free for any preexisting owners similar to what they did with the Windows 10 version. I'll probably snap up a code and put it into my account.


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 10, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> Um, yes it will. It supports off-TV mode, so it has to support the gamepad no matter what.
> 
> Also I hope that Mojang will make it free for any preexisting owners similar to what they did with the Windows 10 version. I'll probably snap up a code and put it into my account.


It only supports the gamepad for off tv play, no use of it for inventory management or anything else.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 11, 2015)

No Sphax BDcraft texture pack (one of the most popular texturepacks of all time), no touchscreen crafting, no custom skins... As much as I want it, I think I'll pass on the Wii u version.


----------



## AboodXD (Dec 12, 2015)

I saw my friends playing Minecraft tons of times, yet I still can't understand what's so good about it... 

Someone should really link me to a very quick and good review.


----------



## Meteor7 (Dec 12, 2015)

AboodXD said:


> I saw my friends playing Minecraft tons of times, yet I still can't understand what's so good about it...
> 
> Someone should really link me to a very quick and good review.



Check JonTron's Minecraft video. I'd link you, but I'm on my phone. Even if it doesn't make you interested in Minecraft, you'll probably enjoy the video.


----------

